

New Apple Technology to Produce Seamless Metal iPhone Case - ebsherman
http://industry.bnet.com/technology/10001354/new-apple-technology-to-produce-seamless-metal-iphone-case/

======
yish
Please...

This isn't really new as Apple has been using this technique on the iPod line
for years. The mini, nano, and shuffles all appear to be made with this
technique. Additionally, the biggest issue with using a single piece of
aluminum for an iPhone body would be that the aluminum itself would block the
RF signal for the GSM and Wi/Fi radios which is why the current iphone back is
plastic as is the little corner area on the back of the iTouch.

------
jrockway
_As my colleague Michael Hickins points out, Apple has a big order in for
flash memory._

Well, yeah. Rotational storage's lifetime is pretty much over, and it is time
to move on.

